# State board links



## NCcarguy (Dec 30, 2006)

I'm not sure if this has been done before or not, but is there a way we could sticky ALL of the state board links in one spot?

BTW....NC is

www.ncbels.org


----------



## What!! (Dec 30, 2006)

http://tbpe.state.tx.us/ ... TEXAS


----------



## NCcarguy (Dec 31, 2006)

> I'm not sure if this has been done before or not, but is there a way we could sticky ALL of the state board links in one spot?
> BTW....NC is
> 
> www.ncbels.org


I see it's stickied now!!!! Thanks, I'm going to start looking for another state to take it in, I'm out of chances in NC. Sort-of...


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 2, 2007)

link to ncees, which has a direct link to all 50

http://www.ncees.org/licensure/licensing_boards/


----------



## Dleg (Jan 2, 2007)

> link to ncees, which has a direct link to all 50
> http://www.ncees.org/licensure/licensing_boards/


AHEM.... I believe that's 55. Or 56. Or something like that.

(damn mainlanders B) )


----------



## MetroRAFB (Jan 3, 2007)

^^^^ Did you guys just hear something?


----------

